# How do I train my rotator cuffs?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:How do I train my rotator cuffs? Answer:The shoulder joint is a complex formation of bones, muscles and tendons and provides a great range of motion for your arm. However, a downside to having this extensive range of motion is that the shoulder joint is more vulnerable to injury.If you have ever heard a popping [...]

*Read More...*


----------

